# DVC regional block for DVC owners ?



## Wings2812 (Nov 27, 2011)

Is there a Regional block for RCI bookings for Disney properties, if you are a DVC owner ?

I'm considering adding a DVC property (BWV or similar) and wondering if I did, would I then not be able to trade through RCI via my existing HGVC or Worldmark SP timeshares ?

It may be unlikely that I would need to book a Disney RCI trade via HGVC or Worldmark if I became a DVC member, but it would be handy if I could do so if needed.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## chriskre (Nov 27, 2011)

You are definitely not blocked into DVC thru the HGVC/RCI portal, even if you own in Orlando.  I'm not sure about Worldmark because I don't own it but it's probably the case there as well.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 27, 2011)

You would need to continue to maintain another "regular" RCI Weeks or Points membership---you could not use your DVC affiliation to exchange back into DVC, and you cannot enroll non-DVC weeks in a DVC-affiliated account.  But, your separate account would not be blocked by virtue of your DVC ownership---many DVCers do own other timeshares, and sometimes use them to exchange to DVC.


----------



## lawgs (Nov 27, 2011)

chriskre said:


> You are definitely not blocked into DVC thru the HGVC/RCI portal, even if you own in Orlando.  I'm not sure about Worldmark because I don't own it but it's probably the case there as well.



but somehow, HGVC has been able to weasel a 199$ exchange fee on a pointrs exchangeto DVC, when other points exchanges only require the normal 139$ exchange fee


----------



## chriskre (Nov 28, 2011)

lawgs said:


> but somehow, HGVC has been able to weasel a 199$ exchange fee on a pointrs exchangeto DVC, when other points exchanges only require the normal 139$ exchange fee



You know I just did a portal exchange and at first it was asking me for $199 but when I backed out and clicked on it again then it was lowered to $179.  Maybe you have to refresh it a few times.  Typical RCI glitchiness.


----------



## lawgs (Dec 4, 2011)

chriskre said:


> You know I just did a portal exchange and at first it was asking me for $199 but when I backed out and clicked on it again then it was lowered to $179.  Maybe you have to refresh it a few times.  Typical RCI glitchiness.



I now think  ( after having had an experience with wyndham points deposited into RCI ), that the HGVC portal and HGVC Points does not see RCI Points DVC inventory but only RCI Weeks DVC inventory, thus the higher exchane fee eg 179/199 vs 139


----------

